# 별



## vientito

Please take a look at this exchange

person A: "창 밖에 꼭 누가 있는 것 같아서요"

person B:"별... 신경 참 예민하셔"

here's the question:

The single 별 followed by the eclipses (...) - does it signify the abbreviation of 별것도 없어"?

Is it common to drop the rest of the sentence and keeping a single 별 to express the same idea?


----------



## Superhero1

Where was the conversation from? Person B should have said '아무 것도 없는데 왜? 신경 참 예민하셔' / '뭐 없는데'

or it might be '별 (희한한 사람 다보겠네) 신경 참 예민하셔'.

If he had meant to abbreviate 별것 없는데/별일 없는데, he should not have left 별 only.


----------



## vientito

http://cartoon.media.daum.net/webtoon/viewer/4270

About half of the page down you will see the exchange


----------



## Superhero1

I'm not sure but I think it would be '별 (시답지 않은 소리를 하고 있네) 신경 참 예민하셔'.


----------

